# Manasquan Inlet report 5-27-07



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Headed out to the inlet after dinner to meet up with KT_UMCP. Hey KT, real nice to meet you and thanks for showing me around and putting me on the fish. I had a great time. The tide was outgoing and the action was slow at first. KT was the first to hook up with a nice blue fish. Around sunrise I hooked up with my first blue. The bite turned on just as I had to leave to pick up my brother and his buddy. When we got back they were still biting and both guys hooked up immediately. Unfortunately that was the end of the mini blitz and we ended the day around noon with 5 blues. We also had some interesting by-catch of an 8" Porcupine fish and a 13" robin and a pair of horseshoes doing the horizontal mambo. 

I met another nice guy there who told me to bleed all my fish regardless of size. I took his advice and was pleaslantly surprised by the results. In fact it made a significant difference. When I got home, I filleted the fish and used Fingersandclaws recipe for BBQing blues. The results were outstanding. I never liked bluefish all that much, but these fish were really good! Best bluefish I've ever had. 

Highlights:
1) Meeting new fishermen and learning how small the world really is. Turns out that KT and I had dated the same girl in HS. 
2) Learning new spots and techniques
3) Figuring out the secret to good bluefish!
4) Caught a huge green crab in the Inlet. Bet there is a whole lot more of this tog candy around. May have to make an effort to catch a bunch next time I come up there. 
5) OMG,  that area was flooded with beautiful girls. Don't know if something was going on, but there were pretty girls everywhere.

Lowlights:
1) At dawn, there are these gnats that swarm around and bite! They make our Maryland gnats seem tame. Make sure if you fish at dawn that you prepare for these dudes. After the sun came up and burned the clouds off, they disappeared. 
2) Parking is tight 

I'll post some pics when I get back to Maryland.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Did you say you dated the same chick? Dude, not the info you want to share with me . . . because now I have ammo for the rest of the year. Let's start off with an easy one: "So, I hear your into sloppy seconds"   

Awesome report, hurry up and post the pics of the pretty girls . . . and the fish if you have time


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*eating blues*

glad you figgered out the "secret" --blues are great eating if you treat em right-bleed em-get rid of all the dark flesh--we like em best fresh, but you have to freeze, eat them in a timely fashion or make em into Blue Cakes (tastes like crab cakes-betcha can't tell the difference) --then you can freeze the cakes & prepare any number of em you want whenever.
good fishing report-glad you had a good time-we had lotsa blues in sandy hook this past wed.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*5-26 to 5-27 morning*

Arrived at the inlet during dead low tide and fished for an hour with a couple bumps. Had the pleasure of fishing with Fishbait, a very stand up guy. We fished throughout the night and into the early morning, waiting for the tide to turn.

I was hoping the blitz to turn on when the tide changed and for both of us be into a mess of blues. Although picking was slim I did manage to catch a blue. Fishbait stayed longer while I left around 4am and was good to hear that he got into some blues.

Always good to meet a fellow P&S'er. Found out that Fishbait and I had more then fishing in common. A very small world it is, my friend. I'm glad you were able to land some blues, that place has some good potential. I can honestly say that you are the first person I witnessed catching a green crab on a fishing line and tossing a lure at that.

Come back soon and bring the WBB crew, by then I will have scoped out Sandy Hook and Raritan. There are some monster sized doormats coming out of Sandy Hook surf. We can do a 2 day trip. maybe get on a partyboat during the day and head out for the surf at night and do some togging the morning after. 

Nice to meet you again Fishbait, until next time fish on my friend.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*I thought the samething*

But that's too easy!!!!!!! LOL





fingersandclaws said:


> Did you say you dated the same chick? Dude, not the info you want to share with me . . . because now I have ammo for the rest of the year. Let's start off with an easy one: "So, I hear your into sloppy seconds"
> 
> Awesome report, hurry up and post the pics of the pretty girls . . . and the fish if you have time


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Most of you guys would prolly forgo the fishing aspect and try and get a rise from all the HOT eye candy walking around in their bikinis here. But, I must admit when the bite is not on at least it is better to look at some sweetness rather then your fishing buds with eye booger from an all nighter.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

KT_UMCP said:


> Most of you guys would prolly forgo the fishing aspect and try and get a rise from all the HOT eye candy walking around in their bikinis here. But, I must admit when the bite is not on at least it is better to look at some sweetness rather then your fishing buds with eye booger from an all nighter.


You got that right. And these lumps of WBB boyz have some serious eye booger factories!

Glad to see you got into some blues there guys. I love blues just the way the are (O' natural) but I might try thr bleeding thing even on the small ones. I also have to get that recipe (is it in the forum?) man I want some blues!

As far as gnats / no-seeums they are bad in MD if you are in my next of the woods. Last night I snuck out for and hour on a dead calm wind    had my skeeter net (pants and jacket with hood) on and them buggers were still tagging me whenever the mesh was tight against my skin. I'll make sure to bring them if I ever get the chance to fish up there.

eye candy .. .yum!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Here's a picture of dinner. The blues were delicious and for the first time, it was the first dish to be gone!










Here's an odd catch. It's a horseshoe crab with a bunch of clams growing inside it's shell. I've never seen that before.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishbait said:


> 1) Meeting new fishermen and learning how small the world really is. Turns out that KT and I had dated the same girl in HS.


Nice report. So, I gathered she dumped both you and KT huh??


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok let's get this story straight. We did date the same girl but not in the same time frame. I ended up letting her go as gentlemanly as possible after a few months I believe.

In a densely populated asian society someway or another everyone knows someone whether a friend of a friend knows or a distant cousin or a cousin of a friend. So with that being said, it is a very small world.

For all we know any of you that has sister's someone you know may have dated her. 

So when you WBB boys coming up to NJ??? Oh and leave your sister's behind


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh man. I kept waiting for Fishbait's report. Turns out it was here. I forgot he went up to Jersey and would correctly post in the proper forum.

Anyways, glad you got to hang out w/ your brother and meet KT. KT, you are correct in that it is a small world. After I met the WBB, we started tracing our friends in common and turns out that we all are connected to each other by only 1 degree of separation. That is, we all have friends in common.

Anyways, KT, thanks for the invite. We will have to meet up w/ you soon. 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## Mick2360 (Aug 14, 2006)

Glad to see some postings on Manasquan. I'm out there every few weeks. I usually fish the dog beach with a jig or, if I am feeling masochistic, a fly rod. It has been slow for me tha past couple of times out but it is a nice crowd.

Any of you guys hanging out at the pier smoking cigars and BSing? Seems like a regular group and, for the most part, pretty friendly.

Mick


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Mick,

I'm not familiar with the area since I don't get up there often. Which pier are you talking about?


----------

